# Magnum Research Mark X1X-Pearl Grips Needed!!!



## liftheavy (Jul 30, 2008)

Yah, im about to purchase a 50cal Mark X1X from Magnum Research Inc. I was wondering if anyone knew of a place I could purchase some pearl grips from? Thank you for any help.


----------

